# Grind size, is relative to dose in?



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

If the general rule of thumb (I understand it isn't the be all end all) is extraction time of 25-30 seconds as a rough guide that will result in a decent extraction, the grind size to achieve this will vary depending on the dose in, that's correct isn't it?

So if I use a 14g basket, the grind size will be finer than if I use a 22g basket, correct?

If going by that theory, would it be ok for the following;

- 17g basket each time

- keep the grind size the same

- ONLY variable is adjust doses slightly to achieve the outcome to fall within the time frame (as the time - in addition to the taste - will be my guide)

To explain why I am doing this, I am using the Gaggia, with the Lido 3 (which is obviously a PITA to continuously adjust). The coffee my wife is using, (leaving the grind setting as is) I found that 18.2g gave me the "correct" extraction time (and it tasted good). The beans I was using previously (which were to my wife's coffee) I needed 17.5g to fall within the time, and it tasted good. The beans I used afterwards (again, different to my wife's coffee), I needed 16.2g, it fell within the time and it also tasted good.

Using that method above, was it just a coincidence that it worked for those 3 coffees, or will the theory actually work each time?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

For a given dose, grind size is relevant to brew ratio. If you have less soluble coffee brew at a longer ratio. If you have a more soluble coffee you can brew at a shorter ratio.

Large changes in dose will cause you to under-extract in both directions (too large & too small).

So, sure, use small changes in dose & get the rest via longer/shorter brew ratio.

There's no correct extraction time. You're making things more complicated. The general rule of thumb is 15-50s, any rule of thumb based on time is pretty much useless, because bad shots, mediochre shots & good shots can all fall in the same range.

We don't know whether your results were coincidental, or not, because you have just told us the doses, not the ratios.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Sorry about that, this is what I used;

1. Wife's coffee: 18.2g in, 37ish out, 23ish seconds (medium-dark roast, more to the darker side)

2. My previous coffee: 17.5g in, 36ish out, 29ish seconds (medium-dark roast)

3. My current coffee: 16.2g in, 36-37 out, 32ish seconds (light roast, a shorter ratio brought about the fruitier note too strong, so I pulled longer and that made it nicer for me).


----------

